

Ask HN: How long should I wait before asking for a raise? - juanpdelat

I have more than 5 years experience in my field (software development). I took a Junior position 6 months ago, working with a new language/platform I didn't have experience with but wanted to learn for some time.  I know I still have TONS to learn, but I feel I need to jump from Junior to Intermediate or something because I am getting bigger and more complex projects now, and off course I want to increase my salary.<p>What would you recommend, I've always followed the old saying 'The squeaky wheel gets the oil'.<p>P.S. I tried to make this post as generic as possible because I think it would still be valid for other areas or industries.
======
dman
1) Which market are you in?

2) What is the platform you were learning?

3) Have you looked into the differential between what youre making and what
sites like glassdoor suggest is the going rate?

4) Are you established enough in the new platform to land a job elsewhere?

~~~
juanpdelat
1) Mobile games/apps industry

2) iOS mostly but Android and Unity are on the queue as well

3) Yes, salaries start at 20k over what I'm making right now

4) Yes, and this is one of the reasons why I started thinking of a raise, some
recruiters have contacted me and I asked one of them about the pay (just being
curious because I'm very happy here), and he said exactly the rates you can
see on glassdoor

